# Need strength



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone please say something to get me through today. Went driving, went to the bookstore, gym everything I could think of and nothing has helped. Very sad weak day, I feel quite pathetic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You have done well! Don't feel pathetic. I know that feeling and it sucks. It drains everything you have. Make an ice cream sundae. lol


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

cherrymamajb87 said:


> Someone please say something to get me through today. Went driving, went to the bookstore, gym everything I could think of and nothing has helped. Very sad weak day, I feel quite pathetic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am so sorry that you are struggling so much with what you are going through. I wish I could say the words you long to hear but I can't. I wish I could take some of your pain for a little while, to give you a break but I can't.

All I can say is that you must begin to look after yourself. If you are to get your partner back or if you are to get through this on your own, you must look after yourself. Both eventualities require the exact same approach. You *Can* do it.

Hang in there.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you had a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup with a hint of dill or oregano?

Can't help but feel good after that.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Have you had a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup with a hint of dill or oregano?
> 
> Can't help but feel good after that.


Don't be ridiculous, tomato soup requires basil


----------



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Not hungry today...red bull and a smoothie was about all I could do. Gonna do some writing and see if that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are struggling. Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this. I understand as my roller coaster has been a wild ride lately. Thank God for family!

I vote for popcorn. That always seems to make life better.

Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I am also thinking I need to do something for others. I already volunteer at a few organizations, but I need something else. My kids are grown and pretty independent. Took my nieces to the movies, that was really fun, saw the Muppets. But then I fell apart myself. Thanksgiving was awful and Christmas is going to be worse.


----------

